# Mark Pellegrino



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 21, 2016)

I just really appreciate this man.
Not only is he handsome but he's got a great personality,he's a fantastic actor,and he's damn smart.
I've never seen anyone do such a fantastic representation of Lucifer as I have seen him do.
I mean there is the actor who plays Lucifer in the new show [LUCIFER] but I feel like Mark Pellegrino holds a more serious tone when he plays Lucifer.​


----------



## Glider (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I just really appreciate this man.
> Not only is he handsome but he's got a great personality,he's a fantastic actor,and he's damn smart.
> I've never seen anyone do such a fantastic representation of Lucifer as I have seen him do.
> I mean there is the actor who plays Lucifer in the new show [LUCIFER] but I feel like Mark Pellegrino holds a more serious tone when he plays Lucifer.​


You like good movies?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Glider said:


> You like good movies?



This thread has nothing to do with movies,but yeah I do.
I think it's a given,no one likes crappy movies.


----------



## Glider (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> This thread has nothing to do with movies,but yeah I do.
> I think it's a given,no one likes crappy movies.


It's just that I've recently watched a really intense thriller/mystery movie and I feel the need to know other's opinion about it (it's called Irreversible)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Glider said:


> It's just that I've recently watched a really intense thriller/mystery movie and I feel the need to know other's opinion about it (it's called Irreversible)



Oh?
*Reads Wiki on it*
One of those movies,well it does seem pretty good.
I'll have to look into it once I get done watching RIPD.
Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Glider said:


> You like good movies?





*Update:* Despite how well it was put together,
Irreversible just wasn't my cup of tea.
But thank you for sharing that with me.


----------



## Glider (Apr 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> *Update:* Despite how well it was put together,
> Irreversible just wasn't my cup of tea.
> But thank you for sharing that with me.


Did you pass through first 30 minutes?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2016)

Glider said:


> Did you pass through first 30 minutes?



I don't believe so,I didn't watch it for very long
On top of trying to watch it I also watched the entire trailer beforehand.
It's just not my style of movie and I quickly lost interest in it.


----------

